# So sánh nồi cơm điện tử và nồi cơm điện cao tần



## vietmom

*Nồi cơm điện tử và nồi cơm điện cao tần có đặc điểm khác biệt nào ? Nên chọn loại nào tốt hơn cho nhu cầu của gia đình bạn ?*

Nồi cơm điện là thiết bị gia dụng không có gì xa lạ với mọi gia đình, tuy nhiên với công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại, ngày càng có nhiều lựa chọn nồi cơm điện giúp cho người dùng nấu cơm ngon hơn, tiện dụng hơn và tiết kiệm thời gian công sức. Nồi cơm điện tử và nồi cơm điện cao tần là hai dòng sản phẩm nổi bật nhât hiện nay, đâu sẽ là lựa chọn phù hợp hơn với điều kiện gia đình bạn ?

*Nồi cơm điện tử là gì?*
Nồi cơm điện tử được trang bị thiết lập tự động các quy trình nấu cơm và chế biến các món ăn khác với thời gian cài đặt sẵn sau khi nấu cơm đến nhiệt độ phù hợp nồi sẽ tự hạ nhiệt độ và làm chín cơm. Các chức năng như hẹn giờ, tùy chọn phút và giữ ấm cũng là những tính năng cơ bản của nồi cơm điện tử.




_Nồi Cơm Điện Tử MIDEA MR-SC18MB._​
*Ưu – nhược  điểm của nồi cơm điện tử*

*Ưu điểm:*
*Sử dụng công nghệ hiện đại cho cơm ngon hơn*
Các công nghệ nấu tiên tiến hơn so với nồi cơm điện thông thường cũng giúp nồi cơm điện tử nấu cơm ngon hơn như công nghệ 2D, 3D với các mâm nhiệt ở đáy, thân, và nắp nồi giúp nhiệt lượng tỏa đều, cơm chín đều hơn hoặc công nghệ nấu Fuzzy logic giúp điều chỉnh tỷ lệ nước và gạo phù hợp với từng giai đoạn nấu. Van hơi nước thoát nước hợp lý cũng giúp ngon cơm hơn và giữ lại dưỡng chất trong cơm tốt hơn.



​
*Chức năng nấu đa dạng*
_Ngoài nấu cơm bạn còn có thể hấp rau củ, hầm canh, nấu soup…_

*Màn hình điện tử hiện đại*
*Chế độ nấu tiện lợi*
– Nồi cơm điện tử có nhiều chế độ nấu rất tiện dụng cho người dùng như:
– Hẹn giờ nấu: Bạn có thể hẹn trước từ 12h-24h tùy từng nồi.
– Thời gian ủ cơm: Chức năng ủ cơm nóng đến 12h nhờ vào cảm biến nhiệt của nồi cùng với nắp nồi, lòng nồi được thiết kế dày.
– Chế độ nấu nhanh: Giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian tối đa khi nấu.




_Chế độ hẹn giờ tiện lợi giúp tiết kiệm thời gian tối đa._​*Nhược điểm:*
– Nồi cơm điện tử có thể khó sử dụng khi mới dùng.
– Dung tích lớn phổ biến ở mức 1-1.5 lít, 1.6-2 lít.
– Thời gian nấu cơm lâu khoảng 45 phút.
– Phải hết sức cẩn thận khi rửa nhằm tránh làm hỏng các vi mạch điện tử.

*Nồi cơm điện cao tần là gì?*
Nồi cơm điện cao tần có kí hiệu IH trên thân nồi tức là Induction Heating tức là công nghệ đốt nóng trong. Nồi cơm điện cao tầng sử dụng sức nóng trực tiếp để làm chín thực phẩm thay vì làm nóng mâm nhiệt như nồi cơm điện tử thông thường. Loại nồi cơm điện cao tầng trên thị trường chủ yếu xuất xứ là hàng nội địa Nhật Bản.




_Nồi cơm điện cao tần_​*Ưu – nhược  điểm của nồi cơm cao tần*

*Ưu điểm:*
– Thời gian nấu chín thức ăn nhanh hơn nồi cơm điện tử.
– Hạt cơm không những chín đều, ngon mà còn không bị vỡ, săn chắc.
– Lòng nồi dày, có lớp chống dính chắc chắn .
– Cơm có thể giữ ấm 24h mà không bị ôi thiu.
– Nồi có chức năng đa dạng làm phong phú thực đơn cho gia đình bạn.
– Nồi sở hữu bảng điều khiển màn hình LCD hiện đại, sang trọng.

*Nhược điểm:*
– Giá thành cao, khoảng từ 5 triệu trở lên.
– Khó sử dụng vì phần hướng dẫn sử dụng chỉ có tiếng Nhật.
– Nồi cơm điện cao tần khó sửa chữa vì cần linh kiện nội địa (Nhật).
– Có những tính năng chỉ dùng được ở Nhật chứ không dùng được ở Việt Nam.
– Nồi sử dụng điện 110V, do đó bạn phải mua biến áp để dùng với dòng điện 220V.
– Tốn điện hơn nồi cơm điện tử.

*So sánh nồi cơm điện từ và nồi cơm điện cao tần*
Tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình mình mà bạn có thể chọn nồi cơm điện tử hay nồi cơm điện cao tần.
Nồi cơm điện tử sẽ phù hợp với nhu cầu nấu ăn tiện lợi, cách sử dụng đơn giản, tiết kiệm điện, giá thành hợp lý trong khi đó nồi cơm điện cao tần sẽ dành cho người dùng có yêu cầu cao hơn về chất lượng cơm, muốn chế biến các loại gạo ngon.. tuy nhiên cả hai dòng nồi đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng và nên cân nhắc trước khi lựa chọn để sử dụng tiện lợi nhất.

_Nguồn: Webosanh_​


----------

